# Calling On An Decent Little Riders Please!!!



## littledoll (Jul 8, 2008)

HI
I have bit of a problem!!
My oldest daughter has a 13.2 pony brady who is great she's jumping him now.
thing is i have a beautiful 12.3 nearly 5 bombproof in traffic lovely nature loves people and other ponies is very safe but green.
My youngster daughter is only 3 and although he's a gem on lead rein i don't want that to be his job as he is quite capable of jumping and schooling nicely off.
I've had him since he was 18mnths and i would never sell him but he is being wasted at the mo.
ANYONE GOT ANY IDEAS??
ANY SMALL LIGHT WEIGHT ADULTS OR CAPABLE KIDS OUT THERE THAT WOULD LIKE TO RIDE HIM NO COSTS INVOLVED! I'D LOVE TO HEAR FROM YOU!!! 
SHOWS, HACKING, FUN RIDES SCHOOLING AND TEACH HIM TO JUMP???


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

What area are you in?


----------



## littledoll (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm on the Wirral nr liverpool and chester


----------

